# In the Reds at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

Beat the Heat Half-Day Fishing Specials
*July / August 2017*
*1-888-677-4868*
â€œSPECIALâ€ Half-Day AM or PM Guided Fishing Package Rates
(6:00-10:00am or 1:00-5:00pm)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest​*July Availability*
7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19, 20, 22, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31

*August Availability*
1, 2, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29

*Your Bay Flats Lodge Special Savings Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
1.	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
2.	Offer only valid for July and August dates in 2017 listed in this advertisement.
3.	Offer valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips).

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
July 5, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
It is summertime in Texas, and itâ€™s the time of the year along the Gulf coast thatâ€™s represented by extremely hot days, warm nights, and winds that vary from howling to that of absolutely stifling dead-calm. Surface water temperatures have reached the middle to high 80â€™s, and trout-green water is often not difficult to find as long as youâ€™re not combating a horrific breeze. Our guests have continued to land a lot of fish, with most of their recent catches taking place (weather permitting, of course) above bottom structure that some refer to as â€œthe summer oysterâ€. Thatâ€™s right! The oyster beds occupying San Antonio Bay, Espiritu Santo Bay, and even Mesquite Bay are producing numbers of speckled trout and redfish whenever summerâ€™s wind and water conditions are correct. However, when the wind raises its ugly head, a lot of really nice trout are being taken on a regular basis most anywhere along the south shoreline of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay, and in the vastness of the many, many secluded back lakes situated out on Matagorda Island.

Some more summertime fun weâ€™ve experienced recently is the redfish bite. It is beginning to turn on more and more, and the guides have been getting into the reds more often. Over the past weeks we have probably seen some slightly higher tides, which has helped move bait into areas holding solid fish, and redfish success has been seen while focusing efforts over sand structure. Once a shoreline with good numbers and size is located, youâ€™ll do good to focus on that location the entire day. The best bite had been encountered between the hours of 6:00-8:00am, so the guides have been beginning their trips very early these days.

The next strong-bite period of the day has been from about 12:30- 2:30pm. When the morning bite begins to taper off, some find it necessary to leave that particular spot. If you do move, however, you probably shouldnâ€™t venture too far. If possible, go spend a little time on some nearby oyster reefs, or work some smaller structure in the immediate area that might draw the small shad and pinfish that the redfish are currently feeding on. Why leave a spot that was producing for you during the early morning hours, only to return to it later in the day? And why would you come back to a spot that had obviously fizzled out on you? The answers to these questions are quite simple. Experienced anglers know the fact to be that â€œthe biteâ€ is the only thing that actually left the previously producing area, not the baitfish. The bait actually remains there over the sand and grass throughout the entire day. During the hotter parts of the day, the big girls and boys are moving out a little deeper to play in the cooler potholes or grass beds. Once the water temperatures begin to cool, the larger fish will move back into the shallows to feed.

The water is looking good in San Antonio Bay on a more consistent basis. Baring any flooding or extreme high winds, such as any unforeseen hurricane activity, San Antonio Bay should continue to be strong. With summer now fully upon us, we once again urge you to remind yourself of the importance of applying plenty of sunscreen first thing in the morning, and to wear long-sleeved shirts and long pants. And donâ€™t forget to drink plenty of water throughout the entire course of the day. I hope everyone enjoyed the 4th of July holiday, and I look forward to talking with you again soon! Have fun, be safe, and look out for the other guy!

____________________________________________________

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL - **25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property

â€œThe Reefâ€​*
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

Look for more information on â€œThe Reefâ€ in upcoming newsletters!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 40 % Precip. / 0.04 in *
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Thursday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 77F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 60 % Precip. / 0.12 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 60%.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 78F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Partial cloudiness early, with scattered showers and thunderstorms in the afternoon. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear skies. Low 78F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate southeast flow will prevail Wednesday through the remainder of the week. Higher moisture values may move into the area today and Thursday, resulting in isolated to perhaps scattered showers. The chances for showers and thunderstorms will remain in the forecast through the end of the weekend. Drier air will move into the waters late Sunday, diminishing the chances for precipitation. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*The Morning Blend*

*Testimonials*

byÂ Richard M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Colton Knipling does a GREAT job of guiding - hard working, friendly, and knowledgeable. Â Your food is great! Â - Â Richard M. Â 7/3/17
Jul 2, 2017
Â 
byÂ Martin M.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The ladies serving dinner, and the breakfast ladies, were awesome. Â The fishing guide was very knowledgeable. Â Food was delicious! Â - Â Martin M. Â 7/2/17
Jun 30, 2017
Â 
byÂ Michael D.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
I have had the pleasure of enjoying Bay Flats off and on for 15 years. Â Every visit is special. Â Chris and his team do an amazing job of making it an unforgettable visit each time. Â I can't wait to get back! Â - Â Michael D. Â 6/30/17
Jun 29, 2017
Â 
byÂ Janice B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The accommodations were exceptional - very quiet and comfortable. Â It rained and we were not able to fish. Â They tried, but the weather would not permit. Â Everyone was very nice. Â Honestly, this was my first time to do something like this. Â It was my daughter and granddaughter and myself - our annual trip together. Â We had a good trip in spite of the rain. Â - Â Janice B. Â 6/29/17
Jun 28, 2017
Â 
byÂ Jack K.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The appetizers and dinner were fabulous! Â The staff and the facilities were fantastic, and we had a great time! Â - Â Jack K. Â 6/28/17
Jun 28, 2017
Â 
byÂ Paul K.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Garrett Wygrys was our guide, and I would definitely want him on my next trip. Â Overall was an awesome experience that I would love to duplicate. Â Thanks to all for making it a memorable trip! Â - Â Paul K. Â 6/28/18


----------

